# Carré blanc derrière icône.



## "8Cell8" (5 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un léger problème avec la personnalisation de mes icônes. Le fait est que j'ai créé sous Photoshop un icône (avec fond transparent) au format ".png" et lorsque je remplace l'icône par défaut d'Apple par le mien, ce dernier possède un carré blanc tout autour. Pourquoi? Comment y remédier?

Si quelqu'un a la solution, je serais ravi de la connaître car j'ai tout (ou presque) essayé.


----------



## wath68 (5 Avril 2009)

Salut.

Comment est-ce que tu remplaces ton icône ? Avec CandyBar je suppose.

Tu peux essayer d'ouvrir ton icône avec Aperçu, puis cmd+a et cmd+c,
ensuite cmd+i sur ton icône, puis tu cliques sur l'icône générique en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information (il va s'entourer en bleu),
puis cmd+v, jusqu'à ce que tu vois bien ton icône avec le fond transparent (des fois il faut s'y prendre à 2-3 fois)

Ensuite y'a plus qu'à glisser ton icône dans CandyBar.
Voilou...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Ou bien Img2Icns.


----------

